# Gooseneck suggestions



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I'm building a new 6 gallon cube and I'm looking for a gooseneck for my Par38 bulb. Does anyone have a suggestion on a brand or a place that sells a good quality gooseneck?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fragbox has a great clamp/gooseneck/socket thing.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> Fragbox has a great clamp/gooseneck/socket thing.


+1 and at a great price too.


----------

